# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) لائحة بشأن الاحتياطي المطلوب مقابل الودائع

## سالي جمعة

*لائحة بشأن الاحتياطي المطلوب مقابل الودائ

البلد**سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص**ب م 7/4/75* *النوع** لائحة* *تاريخ م**12/1/1976* *تاريخ هـ**لا يوجد* *عنوان النص* *بشان الاحتياطي المطلوب مقابل  الودائع* 


*استناد*
*بعد الاطلاع على احكام  المادة 4-03ر3 * من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 .
قرر مجلس المحافظين ما  يلي : 

* مادة (62) من القانون المصرفي  114/2000*
 *النسبة  المطلوبة* *المادة  1**حتى صدور اشعار اخر فان  النسبة المطلوبة للاحتياطي مقابل الودائع مجسدة اما بالريال العماني او بالنقد  الاجنبي ، تكون كما يلي : 
ا) مقابل ودائع الطلب 
(وتشمل ودائع الادخار) 5 %  
ب) مقابل ودائع الاجـل 5 %*
 *كيفية العد  الشهري* *المادة  2*


*ان الاحتياطي المطلوب وفقا للمادة 4-03ر3 من القانون المصرفي العماني والمادة الاولى من هذا القرار تحتسب على الودائع التي تحتفظ بها البنوك المرخصة في يوم الخميس الاخير من كل شهر .*
 *تأسيس الودائع  لمقابلة الاحتياطي المطلوب* *المادة  3*


*ا) البنوك المرخصة او المفوضة بالقيام بالاعمال المصرفية في عمان حين تكون الرخصة او التفويض ممنوح لها في او قبل اول اغسطس 1974 عليها ان تحتفظ لدى البنك المركزي بالودائع المطلوبة بموجب المادة 4-03ر3 (ا) من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 ، والمنشاة طبقا للمادة الثانية من هذا القرار بما لا يقل عن نسبة المبالغ المذكورة ادناه في يوم العمل العاشر في الشهور المذكورة فيما بعد بصرف النظر عن التاريخ الاولي الذي تم فيه العد الشهري .
عـام 1975 عـام 1976 
مايـو 20 % ينايـر 60 %
يونيه 25  % فبراير 65 %
يوليه 30 % مارس 70 %
اغسطس 35 % ابريل 75 %
سبتمبر 40 %  مايـو 80 %
اكتوبر 45 % يونيه 85 % 
نوفمبر 50 % يوليه 90 %
ديسمبر 55 %  اغسطس 95 % سبتمبر 100% 
ب) البنوك المرخصة او المفوضة بالقيام بالعمل المصرفي في عمان وتكون الرخصة ممنوحة بعد اول اغسطس 1974 ، عليها ان تحتفظ بالودائع المطلوبة بموجب المادة 4-03ر3 (ا) من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 بنسبة 100 % من المستوى المطلوب اعتبارا من يوم العمل العاشر التالي لتاريخ العد الاولى .*
 *تحديد مبلغ  الاحتياطي الذي يجب ايداعه لدى البنك  الم* *المادة  4**ا) على كل بنك مرخص ان يعد تقريرا في يوم الخميس الاخير من كل شهر وان يرفعه الى البنك المركزي العماني في او قبل يوم العمل العاشر من كل شهر ويكون التقرير بالشكل التالي : 
مجموع ودائع  الطلب (وتشمل ودائع الادخار) . : البنــد الاول 
مجموع ودائع الاجــل . :  البنــد الثاني 
المبلغ المطلوب كاحتياطي مقابل ودائع الطلب . : البنــد الثالث  
المبلغ المطلوب كاحتياطي مقابل ودائع الاجل . : البنــد الرابع 
جملة ما ورد  في البندين الثالث والرابع . : البنـد الخامس 
المبلغ النقدي الموجود (يشمل  العملة المحلية والاجنبية) . : البنـد السادس 
المبلغ الناتج عن طرح ما ورد بالبند السادس من ما ورد بالبند الخامس ويكون عبارة عن الودائع المطلوبة (اذا زاد ما ورد بالبند السادس عن ما ورد بالبند الخامس فيكون الناتج لا شئ) . : البنـد السابع 
النسب المطبقة لمقابلة الودائع المطلوبة وفقا للفقرتين ا ، ب من المادة  الثالثة من هذا القرار . : البنـد الثامن 
المبلغ الناشئ عن تطبيق النسبة  الواردة في البند الثامن على المبلغ الوارد في البند السابع . : البنـد التاسع  
المبلغ الموجود فعلا او الممسوك بواسطة البنك المرخص كودائع احتياطية مطلوبة .  : البنـد العاشر 
مبلغ الزيادة الحاصلة في البند التاسع بالنسبة للبند العاشر والتي تمثل المبلغ الذي يحتاج اليه لزيادة الودائع الاحتياطية المطلوبة كي تصل الى المستوى المطلوب . : البند الحادي عشر 
مبلغ الزيادة الحاصلة في البند العاشر بالنسبة للبند التاسع والتي تمثل المبلغ الذي يلزم تخفيضه من الودائع الاحتياطية المطلوبة كي تصل الى المستوى المطلوب . : البند الثاني عشر 
ب) على البنك المرخص ان يرفق بالتقرير المشار اليه في الفقرة (ا) من هذه المادة رسالة يطلب فيها من البنك المركزي ان يقيد في حساب الاحتياطي بتسجيله على حساب المقاصة بالمبلغ المذكور في البند 11 او يقيد في حساب المقاصة بتسجيله على حساب الاحتياطي بالمبلغ المذكور في البند 12 .*
 *تعريف العملة  والنقود (المحلية والأجنبية)* *المادة  5**لاغراض هذه القواعد الواردة في هذا القرار فان المبالغ المحتفظ بها بواسطة البنوك المرخصة على حساب المقاصة مع البنك المركزي سوف تعتبر عملة محلية .*
*المادة  6**تنشر هذه اللائحة في  الجريدة الرسمية.*

----------

